# Sinister



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

He's doing fine he was supposed to be out of the hospital today but the bull**** doctors are keeping him in there util his back fully drains. He wants to be home, he misses us and watching movies. But he made it so we're happy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great news. It's probably good for the doctors to keep him. It's my opinion that patients are usually RUSHED out of the hospital after surgery, as was evidenced when my father was sick in the hospital and he was rushed home despite the fact he had complications.

Good to see your dad made it through ok.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

That's good to hear! Hope he has a fast recovery!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey great! ^^ I am glad he is doing good. Yeah doctors can be bitches.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery *kisses*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the well wishes! I posted a thread announcing my return. Vanessa, I know I have been remiss in my duties at "Carnival," but once I am really up and running, I should be posting again soon.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Helspont said:


> Thanks for the well wishes! I posted a thread announcing my return. Vanessa, I know I have been remiss in my duties at "Carnival," but once I am really up and running, I should be posting again soon.


Its just good to see youre doing ok. Plus Ive been slacking too.


----------

